# Smith 40VE is this a trustworth carry gun



## tao (Feb 20, 2007)

I have just bought one...seems fine for the buck...

How dependable do you rate this firearm??

thanks..... I am used to a colt 1911...new to poly guns...

TAO


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> I am used to a colt 1911


Well, on the positive side, the Sigma doesn't need a trip to the gunsmith for modifications to make it run right, and it's cheap.

On the negative side, the trigger sucks.

Let the flames begin:watching:


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

True the trigger is rather stiff..Blame that on the AG in the great state of Mass..His ruling says a 10lb trigger is required for sale to be safe by his standards..He also decides what can be sold as new handguns here also..
Sorry about getting sidetracked..The trigger on the Sigma gets better as it is used,do a bunch of dry firing and shoot it as often as possible and you will be surprised,it does get better.. If you are handy perhaps you might polish things,fire control parts, a bit to speed up things..I would not change or mess with springs at all as reliability will suffer..
I an quite happy with my SW9VE and trust it as much as my CZ's,HiPower,1911's and S&W wheel guns..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Bompa as that trigger is real stiff at first. Just keep up the dry firing and it will get better. I use mine for range,car, and home defense but I don't pack it. I got other guns for that job. I got the 40ve and it does a fine job. I wouldn't feel under gunned in any fight that's for sure.


----------



## tao (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the reply....

I will test her out at the range tommorow...but looks like i will make it a carry..

thanks
TAO


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think they will carry as good as anything else. Just get a good holster and belt and you should be good to go. I wouldn't think about it for a mintue to carry mine.


----------

